# Large Male Dovii, nice Blue !!!



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

This is my 13-14" male Dovii, not really sure how big he is. Hes so aggressive, he got tons of scars in his face from banging glass. BTW, Im not using any special lights whatsoever, beside the regular lighting that came with tank.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wow man your dovii is amazing!! if you switched your substrate to black his colors will be way more intense.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

sapir said:


> wow man your dovii is amazing!! if you switched your substrate to black his colors will be way more intense.


I know, I do have black gravels. Sounds tempting.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

very nice, here is mine, about the same size


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> This is my 13-14" male Dovii, not really sure how big he is. Hes so aggressive, he got tons of scars in his face from banging glass. BTW, Im not using any special lights whatsoever, beside the regular lighting that came with tank.


Sure is pretty impressive seeing these larger guys......


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

armac said:


> very nice, here is mine, about the same size


wow armac, thats a nice dovii. How old is he?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I bought him on April 1, 2008 from Fishfarm in Georgia, he was about 2 inches long at the time, he is in a 240 with 2 other males and 2 females. He spawned with a female a week ago, but I think they ate the eggs.

I like your dovi, it has the same body shape as mine, yours has nicer color. I do not care for the dovis you see that look emaciated or underfed. I like the big bodied dovis like yours.

Nice fish, cannot beat a dovi for personality


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

and for AK here is what i had been raising for the last two years before my dovi.




























I do not buy fish all the time, I raise them and breed them, it is about the fishkeeping.........not the fishbuying.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

armac said:


> and for AK here is what i had been raising for the last two years before my dovi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Carpinte? I never seem to get good luck on raising them. They somehow get these mouth ulcers then die. They dont die right away it might take months to over year. Even my 12" RD flowerhorn and 9" male umbee died from same mouth ulcer and all my convicts in past. 
So now I stay away from these type of fishes. 
Jags, Midas, RDs, Oscars, Doviis, are ones I can keep with no trouble.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

mix of regular texas and carpinte, he is till close by with a friend and still breeding


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Update: I just changed gravel to black, and this pic is taken right after gravel changed. So his colors are a bit washed out due to stress.
But I realized hes actually bigger than what I estimated. Hes actually 15.5"-16" big tip to tip!!!, Note the tank is 18" and hes couple inches short hitting both ends!!!










Pic of gnarly teeth, bad pic sorry









Pic with aquarium lights turn off. notice his more green and still washedout due to gravel been changed recently


----------

